# How long till the eggs hatch???



## glamrckgrl (Aug 12, 2003)

This is my first time with eggs, how long until they hatch? The first one was layed on the 5th, and the second one on the 7th of last week. 
Jennifer


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Usually they hatch about 19 days after the second egg was laid, so in your case, if egg #2 came on the 7th, then I'd say they should hatch on the 26th of April... but it can be a day early or a few days after that depending on how tightly the Hen and Cock-Bird are sitting the nest, amongst other things, so if the eggs don't hatch on the 26th, don't toss them, it may still be a couple of days off.

If your hen laid them on the 5th & 7th, I'd go and candle them on say the 13th or 14th, about a week after they were laid, and it should be pretty easy to see if they are fertile or not... at that point:

Clear = Not Fertile 

Veins / Embrio = Fertile


----------



## glamrckgrl (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info. They are doing a really good job on sitting on them. The female I was rehabbing since last year, im pretty sure she knows what shes doing. As for the male, I got him the same time I aquired her, but he was still a baby. The minute she got off the first egg, he was right there on it!! They dont leave the eggs for more than a minute tops. Of course I make sure food and water are within reaching distance. 
Jennifer


----------

